

A more cooperative Auto Correct for the iPad - peterkelly
http://www.uxproductivity.com/blog/2012/07/06/a-more-cooperative-auto-correct-for-the-ipad/

======
ptaoussanis
I like this idea. Actually, having never really used an iPad much, I'm
surprised it doesn't already do this.

The Autocorrect drives me mad on my iPhone for the same reason.

